# floating duck house



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm gonna build a floating duck house/ nest box for my father in law, I was thinking about building the house on a 4 inch pvc pipe capped off platform, then anchor it to a single rope to the bottom of the pond.

I guess my questions are, is one rope in the center down ok, or should I make two, one on each side to stop it from turning. 

the 4 inch pvc capped off should be plenty of flotation, would one 4 ft section on each side be ok, or should I make it more like a raft with several pipes?

just in the thinking stage right now


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Never thought of pvc as a float, i bet it will work. I'm thinking it'll take a bunch of them to float very much weight. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I would go with only one anchor line, that way the raft can pivot with the wind much like a boat would. If you anchor it with two and you get a lot of cross wind/waves it could get messy. 

I would think that one section of PVC on each side would be sufficient but it all depends on how heavy you build the house...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

do ducks like floating houses?

G


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

dat said:


> I'm gonna build a floating duck house/ nest box for my father in law, I was thinking about building the house on a 4 inch pvc pipe capped off platform, then anchor it to a single rope to the bottom of the pond.
> 
> I guess my questions are, is one rope in the center down ok, or should I make two, one on each side to stop it from turning.
> 
> ...


Assuming there isn't much water movement, I'd go with a single rope to tie it down. One tube on each side should be ok, depending on how much weight you're planning on floating. Try some experimentation to see what works. I'd use the bathtub to test it out.

And like George asked, do ducks like floating houses?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

dat said:


> I'm gonna build a floating duck house/ nest box for my father in law, I was thinking about building the house on a 4 inch pvc pipe capped off platform, then anchor it to a single rope to the bottom of the pond.
> 
> I guess my questions are, is one rope in the center down ok, or should I make two, one on each side to stop it from turning.
> 
> ...


Interesting idea. As near as I can figure, one 4 ft section of PVC will displace about 65 lbs of water. Figure the diameter of the pipe is about 4.5 inches, pi x radius squared times length gives about 740 cubic inches. If I remember correctly 1 gallon is about .66 cubic feet or 95 cubic inches. Also, from memory, water is about 8 lbs per gallon. Somebody better check my assumptions before hanging their hat on this though. The ol memory ain't what it used to be:boat:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Just a suggestion, you might try and put some type of rutter(I'm sure its not called a rutter) on the back of it so that when the wind blows the opening will always be away from the wind.

As for floatation, how about pool noodles!! They are about a buck each and you can cut them to whatever length you want. I know for a fact that one of them will float 280 pounds!! I have a boat project that I am working on that required me to remove some factory installed flotation foam. I am replacing it with sections of pool noodles to retain the bouyancy. It will all be under the deck hidden. I'm sure it could be hidden on a duck house as well.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Will a floating nesting box provide enough protection from predators? Here in southern Louisiana the snakes will eat the eggs before they can hatch unless you keep them out with a predator Sheild. Wood duck boxes are usual put a top a pole with a conical metal guard a foot or so up the pole.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I made it heavier than I should have, it floats ok, but I did add some flotation foam under the deck. the tubes floated it right at the wood line, the added foam lifted it out of the water. I'll have a few changes for it, but it floats solid and doesn't rock or tip.

as far as preditors/ snakes/ and such, I figure they'll probably still get the eggs and maby the ducks, but it's what my father in law wanted.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

dat - unless you're charging him for your work it sure is nice of you to make it for him. If that's what he wants, it's all that is important. Good for you.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

no charge, he had been talking about buying one for a while so I built one. I'll try to find somebody with a computer friendly camera to get some pictures. it's kinda like an old barn style with a loft


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

it is kinda like this but a barn style like the bottom picture


----------



## rok3269 (Feb 4, 2009)

the only thing I see that may or mat not pose a problem is that the anchor rope is long enough to allow for differences in water height so as not to drown the residents during a storm or unusually high tidal flow.
Other than that it is very kool post pics when done please.


----------



## luella.alcorn (Feb 2, 2016)

Wondering if you made the barn style? My son is working on an Eagle Project. A local retirement horse farm is wanting a duck house built for their pond and would like it barn style with a cupola if possible. I would love to see plans if you have them? Get info from you. [email protected]
Thank you!
02-02-2016


----------



## TwelveFoot (Dec 30, 2015)

jschaben said:


> Interesting idea. As near as I can figure, one 4 ft section of PVC will displace about 65 lbs of water. Figure the diameter of the pipe is about 4.5 inches, pi x radius squared times length gives about 740 cubic inches. If I remember correctly 1 gallon is about .66 cubic feet or 95 cubic inches. Also, from memory, water is about 8 lbs per gallon. Somebody better check my assumptions before hanging their hat on this though. The ol memory ain't what it used to be:boat:


Google says one gallon is 0.133 ft, which is 231 in. You were correct, 1 gallon is 8.3 pounds. So 3.25 gallons per pvc, *27 pounds* per pvc. So, how much do these ducks weigh? You may have to keep them on a strict diet.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 6, 2017)

Did you draw up some plans that you are willing to share. This is amazing and I would love to build something similar for my ducks. How did you seal the timber so it won't rot too quickly?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

If you only use 1 tie-down, the house will spin on the rope. If you use 2, the house stays straight. 
Just like anchoring a boat.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

rok3269 said:


> the only thing I see that may or mat not pose a problem is that the anchor rope is long enough to allow for differences in water height so as not to drown the residents during a storm or unusually high tidal flow.
> .


Drown ducks? Hahahaha! Right.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

So, you're not actually building a "duck nesting site" ... just a "resting place" in that sits out in the water. Keeps the cats from killing them in their sleep.

Since it doesn't have to "appeal" to their nesting instincts, one anchor rope will do fine. If it rotates with the wind, it doesn't matter. I've seen ducks sitting on a floating piece of styrofoam ... I am sure they'll sit on whatever you end up building. And crapping on it too, so don't take that aspect personally.


----------



## joemama48 (Mar 31, 2018)

dat said:


> I made it heavier than I should have, it floats ok, but I did add some flotation foam under the deck. the tubes floated it right at the wood line, the added foam lifted it out of the water. I'll have a few changes for it, but it floats solid and doesn't rock or tip.
> 
> as far as preditors/ snakes/ and such, I figure they'll probably still get the eggs and maby the ducks, but it's what my father in law wanted.


Have five in my pond commercially built. They are quite expensive ($1500) each. They are 43X43 platform and house (43 inches tall) made of cypress on marine grade styofoam flotation. They float with the wooden platform just above the water line. I have an 80X80 foot pond and I anchor them by placing an eye-bolt on each side of the pond with weedeater (heavy gauge) string from each side of the pond. They drift a little in wind, but never come close to the sides of the pond. It also makes them easy to clean, since all you have to do is unhook one side ("D" clip) and pull the houses (which are linked together with brass hinges) to the side of the pond.


----------



## JDaveB (Mar 1, 2020)

*Floating Duck House*

Joemama48, about a year ago you posted a comment on "Floating Duck House" , in which you said you had 4 of them! I have some mallard ducks that were hatched from eggs, and are now looking to nest this year, and my pond bank is mowed and has no appropriate nesting grass around the bank, thus I want to build something out in the water for them, away from the ***** and other varments. 

Could you PLEASE post some pictures of them! Do the ducks use them, nest in them? 

Thanks,
JDaveB


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

buggyman1 said:


> Never thought of pvc as a float, i bet it will work. I'm thinking it'll take a bunch of them to float very much weight. Can't wait to see what you come up with.



"I'm thinking it'll take a bunch of them to float very much weight."


All depends upon the diameter. 



George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

BassBlaster said:


> Just a suggestion, you might try and put some type of rutter(I'm sure its not called a rutter) on the back of it so that when the wind blows the opening will always be away from the wind.
> 
> As for floatation, how about pool noodles!! They are about a buck each and you can cut them to whatever length you want. I know for a fact that one of them will float 280 pounds!! I have a boat project that I am working on that required me to remove some factory installed flotation foam. I am replacing it with sections of pool noodles to retain the bouyancy. It will all be under the deck hidden. I'm sure it could be hidden on a duck house as well.



That is a rudder, like on a boat. Not sure just how that would do what you want. A wooden sail would probably be better.



George


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

George - do you realize this thread started in 2012 ?

JDaveB - Joe made just that one post and never returned in two years.
I doubt you will get an answer to your question.

welcome to the forum !!
if you have a specific question, please start a new thread.
and complete your profile with your location so that we can
tell what part of the world you are in.

,


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I am interested to know if ducks actually nest in these boxes. They generally like heavily foliage to more or less hide.


George


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, long time since, but the ducks did and are using it, not so much as a nest, but do use it as a resting box


----------

